# What is a better substrate for a tortoise.



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys, im Alec. I have been wondering what all of you use for your substrate. I use rabbit pellets personally because they are easy to clean & pretty cheap. What do you guys use?


----------



## DanaRae60 (Mar 17, 2012)

alben909 said:


> Hi guys, im Alec. I have been wondering what all of you use for your substrate. I use rabbit pellets personally because they are easy to clean & pretty cheap. What do you guys use?



Hi Alec,

We use cypress mulch for our star.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

I never thought of that.


----------



## Blakem (Mar 17, 2012)

I use cocoa husk. It retains water well and it does not mold.


----------



## blafiriravt (Mar 17, 2012)

I like to use a top soil and cypress mulch mix, half and half. My Hermann's loves it


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

AWESOME GUYS


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 17, 2012)

1. Avoid any substrate that molds, dries out the tortoise, or causes other problems. This would include, unfortunately, food pellets and things like hay or sand.

2. The only two substrates I would use anymore after experimentation are:
- Cypress or other hardwood bark or shreds mulch (Orchid bark/fine-milled Douglas fir is my 2nd choice here). Make sure it does not have dyes or colorants, a pine or cedar smell, or rubber chunks.
- Bioactive Substrate System, a mini-compost pile that simulates the natural action of real 'wild' soil.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

Cypress mulch. +1


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh ok thanks guys


----------



## Dagashi (Mar 17, 2012)

we use 2/3 orchid bark (Forest mix) for our stars and 1/3 a rough tile. We find that they walk faster on tile and they seem a bit unstable on the orchid bark. We might be changing that into something more solid for them. We're also read where unstable substrate may not be good for their joints?? Any ideas?


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm i dont know.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys just got bored


----------



## EddieW (Mar 18, 2012)

I use a 50/50 mix of cypress mulch and organic top soil one on each end of the enclosure, give my two red foots the best of both worlds.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2012)

Different stuff works better for different applications here are my favorites in no particular order:
Orchid bark
coco coir, or chips for bigger torts
plain soil
dirt from the yard, if you have the right type
cypress mulch, but I'm recommending this less because apparently the South's cypress forests are being depleted too fast
sphagnum peat moss
long fibered peat moss

Here are some that I would never use:
sand in any amount or mixture
pellets, like rabbit pellets or compressed grass pellets
soils with additives
tiles or linoleum or any thing else that would be slick
newspaper
aspen shavings or any other type of dry wood shavings


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

I have tried just about everything out there it seems and in the end what works best for me, is the coir bricks and a low percentage of sand. If your tortoise is healthy, some sand in the mixture is just fine. Sand is also found in most people's soil. This combo holds the moisture best for me, allows easier and safer ability for the tortoise to dig in it, is easy to find every where I think, and is the easy to see when it is starting to dry out.

I don't really like the mulch, but do use it on the bigger tortoises. I find I have trouble keeping things humid enough with it, I fear the sharp points puncturing intestinal tracts if digested, and as far as digging into it, yuck.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2012)

I use cypress mulch, rabbit pellets are the worst you can use.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 19, 2012)

i use coco coir.


----------



## Laura (Mar 19, 2012)

Dirt.. mine live outside.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 20, 2012)

Cypress/topsoil for the sulcata, and coconut coir for the redfoot.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for all the support guys


----------

